# buon dì



## ondachica

Chi potrebbe aiutarmi capire bene il senso della frase BUON DÌ, anzi come si usa? per salutare?  esclamazione?  Buon Dio? Vi sarò molto grata per ogni aiutino, tanti cordiali saluti.....francesca da carolina del nord


----------



## infinite sadness

Significa semplicemente "buon giorno", in quanto la parola dì significa giorno.
E' un saluto che si usa di prima mattina.

La parola "aiutino" non è molto elegante. Ti consiglio di usare "aiuto".
Si dice "*dalla* Carolina del Nord".


----------



## ondachica

Un gran ringraziamento, Infinite Sadness, dalla Carolina del Nord.


----------



## annapo

ondachica said:


> Chi potrebbe aiutarmi capire bene il senso della frase BUON DÌ, anzi come si usa? per salutare? esclamazione? Buon Dio? Vi sarò molto grata per ogni aiutino, tanti cordiali saluti.....francesca da carolina del nord


 

Nell' italiano moderno, a differenza di  altre lingue,* "giorno"* non deriva dal sostantivo latino *dies* (come in_ spagnolo = día, in portoghese = dia, l'inglese day_), ma dall'aggettivo corrispondente diurnus-a-um _(come in francese = jour_).
Tuttavia, la forma arcaica "dì" è perfettamente comprensibile a tutti e si usa ancora in una serie di circostanze:

*date nei documenti* (firmato dì 25 giugno 2009)
*istruzioni* (venti gocce due volte al dì)
*proverbi e locuzioni della lingua parlata*:
_buondì (buongiorno)_
_il buondì si vede dal mattino_
_quel dì di maggio_
_il dì delle nozze_
_il dì della festa_

esempi dell'uso di questa parola ci sono anche in letteratura. In questa poesia (*il sabato del villaggio* di Giacomo Leopardi, puoi trovare fianco a fianco le due parole):

[...]

Siede con le vicine
su la scala a filar la vecchierella,
incontro là dove si perde il *giorno*;
e novellando vien del suo buon tempo,
quando ai *dí* della festa ella si ornava,
[...]


----------



## federicoft

annapo said:


> *date nei documenti* (firmato dì 25 giugno 2009)



Mai vista onestamente. Non è forse che ti stai riferendo al "li 25 giugno etc." protocollare?


----------



## annapo

federicoft said:


> Mai vista onestamente. Non è forse che ti stai riferendo al "li 25 giugno etc." protocollare?


 
Trovi :
dì
a dì
addì

tutte variazioni sul tema.


----------



## infinite sadness

Nei documenti è molto comune _*"addì"*_ (che immagino significhi giorno).


----------



## Helevorn

*A*ddì propriamente sta per nel giorno, o il giorno..

*T*ipo in fondo a una lettera, "*M*ilano, addì 29 maggio 2010", sta a significare che è stata scritta (o nel caso della costituzione italiana, promulgata) il giorno 29 maggio.. in ogni caso specifica una data precisa

*N*on so se "a dì" e "dì" siano corretti, in ogni caso non li ho mai visti usare..io personalmente userei "li"

"*B*uondì" invece credo che vada usato sempre attaccato..


----------



## infinite sadness

Non credo, secondo me si può scrivere anche staccato. Come "buon giorno" e "buongiorno".


----------



## kiddox

"Buon dì" mi suona un po' arcaico o spesso utilizzato in tono scherzoso per dire "Buongiorno". E' molto più frequente sentirlo la mattina sul presto.


----------



## linodor

Helevorn said:


> addì propriamente sta per nel giorno, o il giorno..
> 
> tipo in fondo a una lettera, "milano, addì 29 maggio 2010", sta a significare che è stata scritta (o nel caso della costituzione italiana, promulgata) il giorno 29 maggio.. in ogni caso specifica una data precisa
> 
> non so se "a dì" e "dì" siano corretti, in ogni caso non li ho mai visti usare..io personalmente userei "li"
> 
> "buondì" invece credo che vada usato sempre attaccato..



Non sono d'accordo: per me va sempre staccato: Buon dì.


----------



## checkgiorgia

linodor said:


> Non sono d'accordo: per me va sempre staccato: Buon dì.



io invece concordo con infinite sadness, secondo me si può scrivere sia "buondì" e sia "buon dì".


----------



## laurentius87

Sabatini-Coletti e Treccani attestano entrambi gli usi: _buondì_ e _buon dì_.


----------



## linodor

OK, avete ragione


----------



## Montesacro

annapo said:


> Nell' italiano moderno, a differenza di  altre lingue,* "giorno"* non deriva dal sostantivo latino *dies* (come in_ spagnolo = día, in portoghese = dia, l'inglese day_), ma dall'aggettivo corrispondente diurnus-a-um _(come in francese = jour_).




L'inglese _day_ non deriva dal latino _dies_. Oltretutto, a detta dei più, le due parole non sono neanche correlate etimologicamente.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Amici,
possiamo evitare di fare correlazioni con altre lingue, dato che siamo nel forum "SOLO ITALIANO"? 
Ricordo agli interessati che abbiamo un forum apposito che si occupa di etimologie.

Grazie 

Moderatrice


----------



## superscimmia

*C*ondivido ciò che ha detto infinite sadness,

buon di significa buongiorno!!!
*C*iao ciao

*S*econdo me buon di si può scrivere sia staccato che attaccato, e la stessa cosa vale per buongiorno!!!

*C*iao da superscimmia


----------



## annapo

Se lo scriviamo staccato, ricordiamoci di accentare il "dì", così vuol dire giorno. Altrimenti è una preposizione semplice.


----------

